# LF: Cellophane/Clear Plastic Wrap



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a local place in Vancouver that sells clear cellophane/clear plastic wrap. I was thinking of a dollar store or some place such as Superstore but wanted to confirm with someone before going.

THANKS.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yup or bizarre novelty on 2nd avenue


----------

